# reptile shows 2011



## matty60 (Jun 25, 2010)

hey guys i've never been to a reptile show before but i do own reptiles so i was thinking of going to one over the year of 2011 does anyone know the dates of the 2011 ones, or is it to early? if so where will i be able to find the dates when 2011 starts? ty


----------



## Komodo king (Aug 24, 2010)

i know that somtimes there can be ones at exeter


----------

